# New home lawn



## ErikTheRed (May 14, 2018)

So I just moved into a new home and I have 3/4 of my yard as sod and the rest is seeded. I have no idea what type of grass I have. I have posted a picture of my front yard that is sod. I am posting pictures of my rear yard That I feel is a salad bar of everything. From what I can tell I have a yard full of quack grass but that is only a guess. I have posted a few pictures of the different parts to see if any of you can help me identify the salad bar. Thank you.


----------



## sicride (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow, it looks great! I'm not sure about identifying much myself but I certainly wouldn't worry about any of those at this point. Get to know your lawn for a season or two with good regular maintenance practices and do a soil test to learn about your property. If a major problem persists you'll know more about your lawn in a year/two in order to address it properly. If you rush lawn care the best you could possibly ask for is what you have right now. It looks great, enjoy and maintain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The backyard will be a struggle. Most of the time in new construction they remove the topsoil and leave you with subsoil. It will need a lot of organic matter. A soil test will also point into any deficiencies. Dont be surprise if most of your backyard is poa annua.


----------



## ErikTheRed (May 14, 2018)

Thank you! I will look into the soil test.


----------

